# Almost Done, Just the Wiring



## ken will (Dec 19, 2009)

Brett said:


> Hi All,
> Is there perhaps a simple way to get the controller to turn the motor, say with a pot and some wires?
> 
> Any help is appreciated.
> ...


How about this?


----------



## Brett (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks, my Millipak is for brushed motors, but it seems the pins are similar in purpose. 

If I am running at 48V, must my contactor be equivalent, or is the circuit that operates it at 12 or 24V ?

Sorry I'm a mechanical guy and these electrical things make my head spin.


----------



## ken will (Dec 19, 2009)

Brett said:


> If I am running at 48V, must my contactor be equivalent, or is the circuit that operates it at 12 or 24V ?


Most people either run the contactor at full pack voltage or at 12V.
If you have 4 12v batteries for 48v and run the contactor at 12v off of one of them, then that 12v battery will drain faster and become unbalanced with the other three. 
It is best to use a seperate 12v battery or use all 48 volts


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

It depends on what contactor you purchase or have. The contactor has a rated voltage for the main circuit it connects and disconnects, and there is also a wound coil inside that pulls the contacts together and opens them. That coil can be the same or a different voltage than the actual contactor; it depends on how it was designed. Many of the 48 volt golf cart contactors seem to have 48 volt coils.

There are members here who have used a heavy duty 12 volt switch to send 48 volts from the pack to the contactor coils for years, without issues. Or, you can look for a 48v contactor with a 12v coil. On my motorycle, I wanted to open the main contactor via the really light duty handlebar switch, so I am using a 12v automotive starter relay. The handlebar switch triggers the starter relay coil, and closes that contact, sending 48 volts (low current) from my little pack, to the main contactor's coil, turning on the pack voltage to the controller. The only issue I have right now is the starter relay I am using is rated for intermittment duty. I am going to replace it with a better continuous duty relay. That's still all temporary, as I plan to move up to a high voltage system later, with a contactor that has a 12v coil.

Alltrax wiring diagram attached, showing 48v coil contactor wiring (standard golf cart practice).


----------

